# rythmic solfege resources for contemporay music?



## Nikos Karydis

Hi!

I have been looking for a rhythmic solfeggio method that involves patterns that are often found in contemporary music like, quintuplets, septolets, nonolets polyrythms etc. I know some of agostini books contain this kind of material (rythmic solfeggio no.3 and no.5). Are there any other similar books?

Do classical percussionists master this kind of material by studying a method or is it just through playing the repertoire that somebody gets good at this?

I am not a professional percussionist, I am a composer and trumpet player but interested in complex rhythmic structures

thank you

Nikos K


----------

